
Internet of Things, Machine Learning and Robotics Are Priorities for Dev in 2016 - mwielbut
http://www.forbes.com/sites/louiscolumbus/2016/06/18/internet-of-things-machine-learning-robotics-are-high-priorities-for-developers-in-2016/
======
lostcolony
This seems to be an odd set of misleading statistics. Certainly, the callouts
at the top are mostly bogus.

As an example, the callout at the top says "56.4% of _DEVELOPERS_ are building
robotics apps today." (emphasis mine)

But the actual statistic is "Robotics (56.4%), Arts, Entertainment and
Recreation (56.3%), and Automotive (52.9%) are the three most popular
industries _DATA MINING APP DEVELOPERS_ are focusing on today" (emphasis
mine).

These are not the same. At all. Of the remaining callouts, the second fits the
data, the third is wrong ("27.4% of all developers are building apps in the
cloud today" \- no, 27.4% are -planning- to), and the fourth seems to be
summarizing something that is not elaborated on anywhere else in the link; the
only statistic for machine learning given doesn't even measure how many are
being used for development projects (but rather measures, of machine learning
projects, what areas are they in).

The bullets themselves leave a lot to be desired, too, and I wish I had access
to the original report. They seem to jump between specific kinds of
developers, all developers (though, per the tidbit on methodology, all
developers here means 'developers actively creating new applications with the
latest technologies', which begs clarification as well), and executives ('41%
say that cognitive computing and artificial intelligence (AI) are very
important to their digital strategies.' comes from speaking with 'senior
executives at services firms').

If I am not directly involved with big data, and don't care what senior
executives think (because I am unconvinced of their ability to determine what
their current technological needs are, let alone their future ones), there is
very little for me in this, and given the quality of the reporting I'm not
sure I want to make decisions based on any of these numbers without seeing the
underlying report (though I'm not sure what those decisions would be other
than "this seems to be a good area to get into, or not", for my next job).

------
kbart
Heh, today's Dilbert strip was spot on I guess:
[http://dilbert.com/strip/2016-06-20](http://dilbert.com/strip/2016-06-20)

------
Razengan
I really wish the "Internet of Things" was like the world of Mega Man: Battle
Network (AKA Rockman.exe) [1]:

\- Digital Assistants ("Navis") like Siri, Cortana, Google Now with
customizable personas and avatars.

\- A standard protocol for interfacing "smart" interactive devices like phones
and laptops with "dumb" ones like ovens and toasters.

\- You indirectly interact with your dumb devices by telling your Navi what
you want to do with them.

\- ???

\- Eventually, semi-autonomous little R2D2s rolling around, projecting
holograms of your Navis.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network)

------
sickbeard
I call it the internet of nothing. While there have been a lot of investments
put into it, I haven't really seen any traction when it comes to the projected
billions it's supposed to generate.

------
srachamim
What software technologies are popular in the IoT industry?

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
Essentially a merge of several disciplines that gets lumped together under the
IoT umbrella (or Internet of <foo>) umbrella. The term convergence applies IMO
because no matter your background chances are good you find at least 1
foothold in a specific area:

    
    
      * Web technologies (REST, Node, ...) a lot over UDP (e.g. CoAP)
      * Embedded Engineering (RF, SoC, HW, etc)
      * IPv6, Low power radio networks and WSN's
      * Security & Privacy (biggest issue
    
    

Internet of Things Protocols & Standards: [http://postscapes.com/internet-of-
things-protocols](http://postscapes.com/internet-of-things-protocols) My
background for example is backend web technologies & infosec hence in my case
the perfect starting point was the Web of Things (WoT) though somebody closer
to the metal would maybe choose to enter the industry via another domain
(consumer electronics, automotive, ICS/Industrial Automation, ...). I discuss
general IoT topics through the angle of InfoSec on my blog for example but I
know little about RF engineering or low level chip design.

"You can't know it all" is even more true in IoT IMO, ...

~~~
roymurdock
Great list.

I would add "Edge Device Applications" as a new entrant to the IoT software
marketplace as well. Platforms like PTC ThingWorx, GE Predix, MS Azure are
essentially becoming app stores for edge industrial devices where developers
can create applications for IoT nodes/gateways.

Also ML/analytics are starting to enter the equation as companies try to
figure out how to optimize the tons of data that is being pushed through IoT
networks, and feed it back down to improve processes.

------
Swizec
For anyone who hasn't seen it yet, @InternetOfShit is enlightening commentary
on the importance of bringing internet to everyday things. -->
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

The tl;dr less funny version goes like this: Nobody wants this. Please stop.

